# Space Shuttle STS 120: Oct 23, 2007: Pictures



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 21, 2007)

This launch will be a NASA first, I read yesterday: A woman pilot who will be greeted on arrival by a woman currently in (heading?) the space station. if I recall correctly.


----------



## Retired (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Space Shuttle STS 120: Oct 23, 2007*

Expedition 16 Commander Peggy Whitson, who took command of the ISS on Oct 19, 2007 will greet STS-120 Commander Pamela Melroy when Space Shuttle Discovery docks to the International Space Station later this week.

Commander Whitson's Details

The commander of STS 120, Discovery scheduled to launch Oct 23 is 

STS-120 Mission Details


----------



## Retired (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Space Shuttle STS 120: Oct 23, 2007*

Shuttle Discovery launched this morning after a number of decisions had to be made with regard to some ice having formed during fuel transfer in the high humidity, and concern abou some previous wing damage to the shuttle.

All systems were GO, and Discovery launched at 11:38 am to partly cloudy skies.

The shuttle was visible while on the launch pad from Astronaut park, about six miles away, the closest the public can view the launch.

We saw the first flash of light at ignition (photo 1), and then lift off (photo 2)   but the shuttle was briefly obscured by the low level clouds (photo 3).

But once Discovery cleared the cloud deck (photo 4), we were able to see the lift off until the shuttle was out of sight (photo 5).

In this posting and the next one, I would like to share the photos I took of Discovery Mission STS-120


----------



## Retired (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Space Shuttle STS 120: Oct 23, 2007*

Then came the most spectacular part of all shuttle launches, a characteristic which differs with every launch, but is largely ignored by media and many shuttle watchers.

It is the _plume of smoke _that trails from the shuttle from lift off to the end of the atmosphere.

Every plume is different depending on the effect of the upper level winds and is truly beautiful.

The changing plume is to me the climax of every shuttle launch I have had the pleasure to watch over the last decade, giving each launch its distinctive "personality".

To download podcasts, photos and details of STS-120, the International Space Station visit the NASA Home Page

The NASA video of the launch can be seen and downloaded from the NASA Homepage.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow. Quite spectacular.


----------



## Retired (Oct 23, 2007)

We consider having the Space Center as our neighbor to be a real gift, and we appreicate every opportunity to watch a mission take off.

I forgot to mention the rumble!  As the shuttle lited off the ground, after taking a few seconds for the sound to travel across the six mile distance to Astronaut Park, the low frequency rumble of the rocket engines reverberated through our bodies!

No amusment park can equal that!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 23, 2007)

TSOW said:


> I forgot to mention the rumble!  As the shuttle lited off the ground, after taking a few seconds for the sound to travel across the six mile distance to Astronaut Park, the low frequency rumble of the rocket engines reverberated through our bodies!
> 
> No amusment park can equal that!



Perhaps not. But 2 or 3 teenagers eating chili or baked beans can come pretty close.


----------



## Retired (Oct 23, 2007)

> 2 or 3 teenagers eating chili or baked beans can come pretty close


OMG!
:funny:


----------



## Halo (Oct 23, 2007)

David Baxter said:


> Perhaps not. But 2 or 3 teenagers eating chili or baked beans can come pretty close.



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## gooblax (Oct 23, 2007)

That's awesome. I'm (maybe) going to be designing shuttles one day, or maybe I'll just stick with aircraft - the way they're going, the two will merge soon enough. Would have to move to a different country though.


----------



## ladylore (Oct 24, 2007)

David Baxter said:


> Perhaps not. But 2 or 3 teenagers eating chili or baked beans can come pretty close.



:rolling:


----------



## Retired (Oct 24, 2007)

gooblax,



> I'm (maybe) going to be designing shuttles one day



Don't give up the dream.  There are many countries with some form of space program, or supply to the space program.

Write to NASA in the Careers link to aks them about the paths you need to follow.  The space program needs enthusiastic young people to keep it going.

I wish you well in the pursuit of your dream!


----------



## gooblax (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Steve,
Australia's direct involvement with NASA leaves a little to be desired, and doesn't really deal with aeronautics. Apparently the latest guys who got degrees in aerospace engineering at my nearest university have decided to start studying accounting, because of the rather obvious lack of jobs in the industry around here. Even commercial airlines seem to only want maintenance engineers. At the moment, I'm thinking I'll see how I go with a year of engineering at uni, and see what happens from there. (Paradoxically, I never seem to be good at the things I'm most interested in [other than CAD, somehow I managed to be alright at that...], so I'll have to see how I go with it before becoming too committed.)

But yeah, I'm hoping to get in there somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## Retired (Oct 25, 2007)

Depending on where you plan to pursue your career, you may consider applying to a university in a Country where aerospace technology is more in the forefront.

This could provide opportunities for summer jobs, and getting a foot in the door.

I know that Canada :canadian: has a strong commitment to the program, as does the U.S. of course (and Russia) which provides a w-i-d-e spectrum of lifestyle and philosophy to choose from.

_(have been looking for an opportunity to use that smilie )_


----------



## gooblax (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks again Steve.
To be honest, I'm actually rather consciously oblivious to the whole getting a job thing. The "where, what and when's" of employment seem daunting and unimaginable. Moving out of my parents' house is definitely not an option in the foreseeable future, let alone another country... 
Sometimes I get the feeling that an 8 year old would have more life-skills than I do at 18. Ah well, I'll grow up one day.


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Oct 26, 2007)

David Baxter said:


> This launch will be a NASA first, I read yesterday: A woman pilot who will be greeted on arrival by a woman currently in (heading?) the space station. if I recall correctly.





Steve said:


> Expedition 16 Commander Peggy Whitson, who took command of the ISS on Oct 19, 2007 will greet STS-120 Commander Pamela Melroy when Space Shuttle Discovery docks to the International Space Station later this week.



Steve - you're so elegant....


----------



## Retired (Oct 26, 2007)

> Steve - you're so elegant



I cannot hear that often enough...thank you Phoenix

:dance: :dance:


----------

